# WineX

## Tinitus

Hallo,

es gab mal irgendwann ein winx Paket für Suse. Dieses lief recht gut. Kann man das auch unter Gentoo verwenden bzw. hat jemand damit Erfahrungen?

G. Roland

----------

## franzf

War (ist) winex nicht eine Linux-Emulation von DirectX? Dafür ist ja jetzt Cedega da. Einfach nur Windows-Programme (ohne DirectX):

```
# emerge wine
```

sollte helfen.

Cedega installierst du entweder aus dem CVS (kostenlos) oder mit der kostenpflichtigen Version (allerdings mit Support...).

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Tinitus

 *franzf wrote:*   

> War (ist) winex nicht eine Linux-Emulation von DirectX? Dafür ist ja jetzt Cedega da. Einfach nur Windows-Programme (ohne DirectX):
> 
> ```
> # emerge wine
> ```
> ...

 

Du hast antürlich recht ...ich meinte Crossover Office und das gibts im Portage.... Danke

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Sun Jul 10, 2005 11:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

```
# emerge -s crossover-office

Searching...

[ Results for search key : crossover-office ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  app-emulation/crossover-office-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 4.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 12,574 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.codeweavers.com/site/products/cxoffice/

      Description: specialized version of wine for MS Office

      License:     CROSSOVER

*  app-emulation/crossover-office-pro-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 4.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 12,588 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.codeweavers.com/site/products/cxoffice/

      Description: specialized version of wine for MS Office

      License:     CROSSOVER

```

 :Wink: 

Warum (SuSE-)rpm verwenden wenn im Portage??

----------

## Tinitus

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -s crossover-office
> 
> ...

 

Naja weil das Neue wieder Geld kostet ...

----------

## franzf

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Warum (SuSE-)rpm verwenden wenn im Portage?? 
> 
> Naja weil das Neue wieder Geld kostet ...

 

Ach so. Ob es geht, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Einfach mal ausprobieren

```
# emerge rpm

[...]

# rpm --nodeps crossover-irgendwas.rpm
```

Zum deinstallieren musst du selber schauen (weiß die Option jetzt nicht, ist schon länger her  :Wink: )

```
rpm --help
```

----------

